# installworld fails with "touch: not found"



## Thorny (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello,

i've got a new root-server and installed FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE on it. Then i want to create a jail, got the source and run make buildworld. All works, until the make installworld. It ends with:

```
===> gnu/usr.bin/texinfo/doc (install)
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  info.info /usr/local/jail/unheiliges//usr/share/info/dir
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  info-stnd.info /usr/local/jail/unheiliges//usr/share/info/dir
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  texinfo.info /usr/local/jail/unheiliges//usr/share/info/dir
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  info.info.gz info-stnd.info.gz texinfo.info.gz /usr/local/jail/unheiliges//usr/share/info
===> include (install)
creating osreldate.h from newvers.sh
touch: not found
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/src/include.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
```

I noticed the handbook-section:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/troubleshoot.html#TOUCH-NOT-FOUND
But it's hard to boot into single-mode because the server is far away  Has somebody an idea to work around this problem?

Greetings from Germany,
Thorny


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2011)

Set the correct timezone with tzsetup(8) and sync your clock with ntpdate(8). Then clean and do a buildworld again. That should make sure the times are all correct.


----------



## Thorny (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, that worked!


----------

